# Post the worst song you have ever heard



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Try to be creative. Don't post extremely well known songs like Rebecca Black's Friday. :no


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i fricken love that song


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Just utterly awful.

and






Yeah, that's just ****ing stupid.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

:blank


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

heroin said:


> Just utterly awful.


This is awesome. You, sir, have no soul.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't know about individual songs, but here's the genres that shouldn't be allowed to exist:

Any crappy indie POST-GARAGE NOISE SHOE MATH GAZE REVIVALCORE trash. There's so much of that I don't even know where to start, but it's all rubbish.

Any "grime" and most dubstep.

Anything in the UK top 40 (other top 40s sometimes get decent music in them if you're lucky, so they don't count).

Angsty "LOOK AT ME IM SO ANGRY I WEAR BLACK JEANS THAT ARE EITHER TOO BAGGY OR TOO TIGHT, BLACK TRENCHCOATS, WATCH THE MATRIX EVERY DAY, ALWAYS LOOK ANGRY OR SAD AND HATE MY PARENTS" industrial-styled rubbish.

Punk. It's literally anti-music.

All forms of folk music from every part of the world.

Boring 60s blues rock.

Crappy Californian late 60s psychedelic rock (us Brits did it way better with less "LOL PEACE MAN" fake hippie crap and more drugs).

Liquid/clownstep DnB. If it doesn't have the old-school jungle vibe, it sucks.

Hardcore/gabber/eurodance. Unts unts unts unts unts unts unts unts unts unts unts unts OMG REALLY DISTORTED 909 KICK DRUMS AND ANNOYING SYNTHS LOL. Old breakbeat hardcore is an exception.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :blank


yeah that song is way down there. makes me want to punch something. :blank

Honestly I think it's "Whip my hair". I'm not even going to post it, you know what song I'm talking about, and if you don't, then congratulations. I tried listening to it once, because I had the radio going with my co-worker listening and didn't want to rudely turn it off. I couldn't stand it after a few minutes, and turned the radio off, luckily the song was annoying my co-worker too.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

heroin said:


> Yeah, that's just ****ing stupid.


Hmmm, I thought 4'33 was pretty good.

WARNING: Explicit content


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

These two are quite rude, and so bad they are almost good lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Barbie Girl Song


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just about every Black Eyed Peas song.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

^ they were good pre-elephunk/pre-fergie, lol.



nork123 said:


> These two are quite rude, and so bad they are almost good lol


I wanted to throw up watching that. When she said bubblegum she meant her "synonym for cat" right?

Same genre but with more class.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

cant get no worst then these 2, pure ****
can't see how people put out stupid joke like crap like the first song or scream "RAWW RAWW RAWWW,EEROHHHHHH GEEERR ARRRR" into the mic for 5 minutes over drums & a guitar and sell it as music:con


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing can ever beat the following songs.

10. The Boy is Mine- Brandy and Monica, this cheap reversed version of Michael Jackson and Paul Mccartney's Thriller song The Girl is mine. This incept little number makes you wish Brandy had stuck to Moesha well almost.

9. Butterfly Kisses" by Bob Carlisle- Bob is lucky I didn't put this down at number 1 Carlisle manages to make you ask what was I thinking. 

8. 'Looking for Freedom-David Hasselhoff. David David David. We're so greatful you stuck to Driving talking cars, running on Beaches and judging talent that is starting to overshadow your career, it's at least better then Hooked on a feeling now there's a song that should have ended wait it should never have begun.

7. 'Heartbeat'-Don Johnson. Take the advice I gave David Hasselhoff and glad you didn't quit your day job, Sonny Crocket would be ashamed to know his Alter Ego brought Embarrassment to the 80's your not alone though your in the hands of Bruce Willis, it's over it's done 22 so years have passed water under the bridge. 

6. Thong Song'-Sisqo This incept little dance number was all the rage thankfully it was short lived, there's nothing more to say then Sisqo's one hit was stained faster then a pair of dirty thongs. Let me see you leave leave and don't you sing no more.

5. Girl You Know It's True'-Milli Vanilli. Girl Girl Girl Girl- you record didn't have to be scratched to skip it would do well just listening to one if not the most boring songs of the 90's. Milli Vanilli had something special alright they had the knowledge that they could laugh all the way to the bank knowing that they never sang the song that helped make them so known. 

4. 'Popozao- Kevin Federline. Kevin Federline enough said.

3. The Christmas song with the cats- Christmas or not this song claws at your senses and completely screws you over, if any song could torture a dog this would be it.

2. Achy Breaky Heart- Dear Record Exes with Dollar signs in your eyes if you have any sense of humanity you will never never ever ever let Miley Cyrus record a remake of daddy's song, this is all I ask, I grovel for this never to happen. 

1. 'Party All the Time-Eddie Murphy. This is almost just almost as bad as the time you did Pluto Nash, if you ever partied with this song I'd leave, You ever want to party again you'll never play this. Be greatful your in number one you have made a list you have given hope to others that they too can make this list.

Honorable Mentions. Crazy-Patsy Cline. Growing up I was tortured with this song every Sunday evening as the liquor flowed and Sentimental feelings filled the house- there were tears tears of frustration. 'Informer'
Snow- Jimmy Carrey did a much more how shall I say entertaining version then Snow Job's unmemorable rap. Makes Ice Ice Baby sounds like the hit of the decade. Pretty Fly (for a White Guy)'-The Offspring- Do it to me baby ah ah ah- enough said.The me so horny song- Me hate this song long long long time. Never play it again.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

90's Brit cheese..at it's worst. 

I hope I'm not the only one who remembers this :b


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> 90's Brit cheese..at it's worst.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one who remembers this :b


 OH OH HELL NO. Oh Damn this may actually make the Spice girls that much more credible- ha ha this is the spice girls if the spice girls took Acid. Someone would have done well to push them in the pool, they are up there with my list. It was a sad day that day because that's the day you realize music can truly suck sometimes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Stuff by Jessi J. 





Anything by Cheryl Cole. Possible the most overated singer ever. Any song sung in a georgie accent is imo






Boy bands which are way too large. And unhealthy amounts of Engrish. This song nicely epitomises it:






Also, songs which have some kind of onomatopoeia title in which the lyrics end up being mostly composed of that:






Sorry Asian music.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

successful said:


> cant get no worst then these 2, pure ****
> can't see how people put out stupid joke like crap like the first song or scream "RAWW RAWW RAWWW,EEROHHHHHH GEEERR ARRRR" into the mic for 5 minutes over drums & a guitar and sell it as music:con


Why do I get the feeling this guy tried to rip off Princes Purple Rain. Dude if your going to steal a hook make sure it's a hook- The first one I'm speaking of. That it's not going to be used to kill a song or torture animals. Music should touch us not make us want to cut our ears off.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Banzai said:


>


My sisters like Jessie J and they are in there 40's and mid 30's and they suddenly listen to her, never heard of her till Saturday when I saw them and they were on youtube listening to some songs of hers.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Banzai said:


>


LOL i don't understand why people are going crazy over her
hot garbage right there.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

any f**king taylor swift song- i applaud her for (so far) not taking on that 'sex sells' route, but crap - quit whining and sobbing about boys and grow up. she'd totally be a clingy girlfriend.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Don't know about individual songs, but here's the genres that shouldn't be allowed to exist:
> 
> Any crappy indie POST-GARAGE NOISE SHOE MATH GAZE REVIVALCORE trash. There's so much of that I don't even know where to start, but it's all rubbish.
> 
> ...


Do you like anything?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> any f**king taylor swift song- i applaud her for (so far) not taking on that 'sex sells' route, but crap - quit whining and sobbing about boys and grow up. she'd totally be a clingy girlfriend.


 There was never any White Horse in this song, the whole time the whole time I was waiting for one damn White Horse and well it just never showed up. that's it if I don't start to see a White horse in this video something is going to happen


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ hold up kid, there's a white horse in the music video...you'll be happy to see.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> ^ hold up kid, there's a white horse in the music video...you'll be happy to see.


Umm Umm Ummm. Are you saying Taylor Swift is the White Horse? Tell me when to pause it cause I was too distracted by the sap of the song to see any White Horse let alone a goblin on a Unicorn


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ps. i'm a lying ba$tard, here's your white horse:


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Do you like anything?


Yes.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> ps. i'm a lying ba$tard, here's your white horse:


HAHAHAHAHA- I did think the song was going to be about and feature a white horse but I also made it into a joke. Ha Ha That is a White horse right there alright.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Stuff by Jessi J.


Nicki Minaj's personality, style, & facial expressions + Lady Gaga's video style = This video.
looks like she's %65 nicki minaj & %35 lady gaga to me.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

. Now maybe the only reason I say this is the worst song is that I was tortured with it throughout my child hood, every family event dancing with my grandma-I loved dancing with my grandma but I could have done without this song. Every sunday night having to listen to this while my grandmother sat in the dark in the living room and stared at the radio while sitting on the couch and she always had a few drinks in so she would start bringing up stuff that passed along time ago or ask me why I was sitting inside watching tv all day. I never wanted to go inside when she was sitting there cause she always made me uncomfortable with that song but I'd eventually have to go and set the table for supper


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

heyJude said:


> :sus


That song is awesome, idk what your talking about! :lol


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I really hope this is a joke...


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

^ Thanks, I just subscribed to him. XD


Jessi J's price tag song is extrememly hypocritical. Just saying.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Die a little bit inside every time I hear it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*No competition*

My brain just had a heart attack. :sus


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually like some of Rihanna's songs, but when this one came out, I couldn't stand it...






Probably not the very worst song I've ever heard. There are lots of bad songs out there, lol.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

veron said:


> I actually like some of Rihanna's songs, but when this one came out, I couldn't stand it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the "Um-berr-ella-ella eh eh eh" part, but the rest sucks.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Charizard said:


> Die a little bit inside every time I hear it.


Ahahaha this song cracks me up. I have a pic of me in some Soulja Boy glasses too.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

diamondheart420 said:


> My brain just had a heart attack. :sus


What THE EFFF.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

hahahaha nothing for being able to see this song for the annoying I never want to admit I now have it stuck hit it is my head, I would like to say that on behalf of music everywhere this song takes a slice of the royal suckage pie.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

:no:no:no


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Anything the Black Eyed Peas or Fergie have ever made ever.

This is the one I probably hate the most:


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

successful said:


> :no:no:no


IMMA need my brain cells back and a couple of minutes of my life, that was just :um :stu. What are these kids trying to do pass this off as an after school special? A Dog deposits better **** on the front lawn then this. EPIC FAIL


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Anything the Black Eyed Peas or Fergie have ever made ever.
> 
> This is the one I probably hate the most:


Gotta feeling I'm gonna be sick. That night should have been the last time we ever heard that song. If I was in that video I would say Tonight's gonna be a goodnight as soon as you leave. Your using Masltoff in a song?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Ironpain said:


> IMMA need my brain cells back and a couple of minutes of my life, that was just :um :stu. What are these kids trying to do pass this off as an after school special? A Dog deposits better **** on the front lawn then this. EPIC FAIL


LMAO i know right.:lol


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

successful said:


> LMAO i know right.:lol


:lol. I actually thought this was a Dave Chapelle skit, I thought the guy in the video before I played it was Dave Chappelle dressed as a gangster kid and then I played it and rubbed my temples just to make sure I still had a brain that was rather disturbing


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

scary!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> scary!


you like scary?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


>


 But they are playing instruments and everything!

This song is epically bad.

I doubt anyone will be able to tolerate this. This guy is actually a hero of mine. A relatively unknown folk singer who pretty much started Dylan's career. Well later on he tried making a childrens album. This is probably pedobear's unofficial theme song. I dont think Anne Murray approves.






Gets really good right around 0:30.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't even know man.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> you like scary?


Now I'm convinced there is a Hell on earth. :afr That was in a word Bizzare. Especially the part when he starts singing like a female Opera singer. What was he trying to do a 1940's Space Opera? HOLY 
I take back my list I owe Billy Ray Cyrus, Miley Cyrus, Milli Vanilli and all the artists on here and apology lol with the exception of maybe the IMMA **** guys Imma think these songs are just how shall I say mistakes of the industry


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


>


Is that guy drunk? Yeah uh buddy the music industry called it told me to smack you upside the head endangering music. I've seen Britney Spears and a dog deposit better **** then this, he makes Kevin Federlines Popo Nonsense sound decent. Here's some advice stick to something you know like a 5th of Vodka


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

They made it even more annoying! But still better than the original.


----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)

successful said:


> :no:no:no





daniel1989 said:


> They made it even more annoying! But still better than the original.


You two have just made my day. In fact, I'll go as far as to say TWO days. That being said, I think watching that first video caused me to forget math...eh, it was worth it.
:help


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

There's WAY too many. lol


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Anything the Black Eyed Peas or Fergie have ever made ever.
> 
> This is the one I probably hate the most:


Worse than My Humps??? That would be my pick.

I hate the BEP, but I was in attendance on the Oprah show when the audience did the flash mob to "I Gotta Feeling," so I can't hate on that song, that moment was so amazing.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> I don't even know man.


Messed up video but the rat girl is HOT!

@Cheesecake Nice find or should I say bad find? :um


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

feels said:


> *I really hope this is a joke...*


My God, that was hilarious. I hope so too..

But of all the rubbish mainstream pop music that has been released in the last ten years, this is the only thing that I find truly insufferable.






The video; so bloody lame. The song; just an anthem for the type of people, mentality and lifestyle that I personally detest. Also, the blatant product-placement of her perfume within the first 40 seconds of the song... really?


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Hate. It.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay I guess as a 24 year old male I'm not suppose to like this song so I apologize for being so obvious but I wouldn't have liked this even if I was a 16 year old Female I just find his instant fame really annoying and no I'm not jealous I just think he's overrated, well ask any non Justin Bieber person and they will tell you the same thing I will, he's a manufactured puppet of the industry.

Sorry to any Justin Bieber fans whether 16 or 40 I just think there are people more worthy of having record deals who have struggled for years to try and make it. Real struggling artists. Okay I won't lie the beat could be catchy with better lyrics. Anyways if it appeals to you okay


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Banzai said:


> Stuff by Jessi J.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that Asian song you really have to be careful how you hear that first part cause it sounds like he used the N word in there. If you listen you can hear the N word come out which may actually be a Japanese word I heard somewhere before that sounds like the N word but is not it's some word I heard before but can easily be mistaken for the N word


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate most mainstream music, there's way too many songs to list :no









 and anything by Rihanna


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

crystaltears said:


> I hate most mainstream music, there's way too many songs to list :no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those songs are good


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

SO obnoxious.






The lyrics are incredibly stupid.

:no


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone really _listened _to what this guy is saying?

And why "grenade"? I just don't get it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Anton said:


> Hate. It.


I love the original Deadmau5 - Brazil, but the lyrics of this song are so dumb



crystaltears said:


> I hate most mainstream music, there's way too many songs to list :no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alicia Keys recent stuff has been painful to listen to. Why did she start wailing all of a sudden? And ia about Rihanna

Did someone really post Chacarron? That song is hilarious. The dude even chuckled in the middle


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

bostonb said:


> i dont know...*billy joel* and bruce springstein have made a lot of music



get out.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Eliza said:


> get out.







How can anyone not like this song?

For me personally it's "Black Hole Sun" by Soundgarden. I can't think of a more dull and repetitive song. It gets played constantly too which bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


>


Never listened to his music before until now but yeah, that was pretty annoying lol
sounds like something you'll hear that was just thrown together & put on a local commercial.

but definitely not the worst that's out there.


----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

crystaltears said:


> I hate most mainstream music, there's way too many songs to list :no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go away please. :b

My pick is the song sung by Will Smith's daughter, forgot her name, forgot the name of the song too, couldn't bother to look it up. Gosh that song drives me insane because it's so overplayed on tv and radio, just horrible.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ironpain said:


> 7. 'Heartbeat'-Don Johnson. Take the advice I gave David Hasselhoff and glad you didn't quit your day job, Sonny Crocket would be ashamed to know his Alter Ego brought Embarrassment to the 80's your not alone though your in the hands of Bruce Willis, it's over it's done 22 so years have passed water under the bridge.
> 
> 2. Achy Breaky Heart- Dear Record Exes with Dollar signs in your eyes if you have any sense of humanity you will never never ever ever let Miley Cyrus record a remake of daddy's song, this is all I ask, I grovel for this never to happen.
> 
> 1. 'Party All the Time-Eddie Murphy. This is almost just almost as bad as the time you did Pluto Nash, if you ever partied with this song I'd leave, You ever want to party again you'll never play this. Be greatful your in number one you have made a list you have given hope to others that they too can make this list.


OMG, I actually don't think these songs are that bad.
I kinda like them. :hide I agree never let Miley make a remake. 
One song I think is bad is "American Pie". I know it's a popular song but I cannot stand it.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Shannon Noll "Drive" this guy was Australia's biggest douche a few years ago.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright this one then 





And this bloody annoying song by super junior.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

tensedboy said:


> This one :hyper


You broke the rule of this thread. :no


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> You broke the rule of this thread. :no


Oops sorry didn't read the first post


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This is terrible in a way that actually makes me like it, at least.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BostonB said:


> yakakakakakakakakakakakakakak
> 
> Can't stand the guy


:haha

My original comment came out rude rather than my intention of it being funny, because the board edited out my capslock. I sorry


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

the gummy bear song...issshhh....it makes me cringe everytime i hear it. one time during class my friend played it on the computer we were on, everyone loved it.....except me.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Will Smith - going to miami


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont get on well with emo seen kids:


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

uncle kracker -- smile


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

So many songs from car commercials last year were f***ing torture. The Hyundai and Honda holiday ones, that Ford one with the idiots on unicycles holding umbrellas, etc. Not going to post them, they'd probably make money from view counts or something.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh but there are so many! Most of these are well known but they just irritate me:


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca black


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Anything with auto-tune makes me want to murder something.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

^ oh yeeeees.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

epic

winning.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm in awe. There are so many songs everyone has listed that I've never even heard.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

pointy said:


> This is terrible in a way that actually makes me like it, at least.


That was interesting in a weird way. I only listen to a little, couldn't do anymore. Maybe I'll try later.:stu


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Waterinthesink7 said:


> Oh but there are so many! Most of these are well known but they just irritate me:


HAHa .. BRUTAL!!! :bash


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Bootylicious - destinys child
I'm a survivor - destinys child
Angel - shaggy
Family affair - mary j blige
geenie in a bottle - christina aguilera
hit me baby one more time - britney spears
ops i did it again (YA ya ya ya ya..:afr) - britney spears


----------



## IppikiOokami (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if anyone posted this yet but it definitely ranks high in the worst songs of all-time.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

derrickrose said:


> Rebecca black


I concur


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Eagle or something - Hotel California

I have to rush to the TV or radio to turn them off if I even hear a note of this. Terrible, just absolutely terrible.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

dollparts said:


> HAHa .. BRUTAL!!! :bash


Haha, thank you very much! :yay

Oh and this is another one that makes me cringe. (please dont throw rocks at me if you are a Jonas fan.)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Waterinthesink7 said:


> Haha, thank you very much! :yay
> 
> Oh and this is another one that makes me cringe. (please dont throw rocks at me if you are a Jonas fan.)


:bat

Nah, i'm not a Jonas fan. :b


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Eliza said:


> LOL i don't understand why people are going crazy over her
> hot garbage right there.


HEY!! i luv that song!,,,lol she said she actually wrote it for Rihanna, but kept it for herself, bet if Rihanna sung it, maybe people would respond to it differently. :no

here's my pick...ugh its soo STUPID..lol


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Eliza said:


> LOL i don't understand why people are going crazy over her
> hot garbage right there.


I like her because she's one of the few current pop singers who can sing, her songs have positive messages (apart from that 'dude' one of course :3), and she seems like a genuinely down to earth person

Anyways! >> This is my pick.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rain rain rain. Rain rain rain.Rain rain rain.Rain rain rain... wait, I forgot the lyrics, what comes next?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:bash


----------



## mic gooflander95 (Mar 16, 2011)

Restricting it to somewhat known songs, rather than obscure filler tracks from little known artists (in that case, there are simply too many to pick out just one), I'll say this one:






This is just insipid, tuneless garbage from an artist capable of much better.


----------



## mic gooflander95 (Mar 16, 2011)

Restricting it to somewhat known songs, rather than obscure filler tracks from little known artists (in that case, there are simply too many to pick out just one), I'll say this one:






(sorry, when I try to embed Youtube links on this site, it never works, for some reason)

This is just insipid, tuneless garbage from an artist capable of much better.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

thewall said:


> :bash


:flush


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

These dancers won Australia's Got Talent and when i heard they were doing music I gave it a listen and i absolutely cringed. It just proves ANYONE can be a musician these days. Just pay a producer for a decent beat and slap on some autotune, possibly throw in a rapper for good measure and your good.

Also, i cant stand aussie rappers. Its just the accent doesnt work, and then they put on the fake american accent that just sounds awkward.

P.S. I dont know how to embed youtube video's. Sorry


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Think this one is a winner..


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't know if it's the worst ever, but it's one I've hated for a long time:


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

^ I liked it. ;\ Eh different tastes. Music video was pretty weird though.




Nicki Minaj.. I can't stand her for some reason.
See if you can see the wardrobe malfunction in the video.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Anything by Tila Tequila and Brokencyde is just....NO! And I can't stand that Niki Minaj song either. It just sounds like an electronic autotune mess. WTF at 1:49 of that NM vid.

This song. I suppose the singing isn't that bad (in that 'i wanna make sweet nay-sty love to you' kind of way) but the 'belching' beat I can't get over. :lol


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Anything dubstep.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

My goodness, "Gitty Up" was atrocious. It's a torture technique let alone a song.

I've posted this on another thread, but its absolute wackness warrants another mention:


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

O dear GOD I know...


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

:kma 





Yeah, that's just ****ing stupid.[/QUOTE]

Yeah...that seems pointless to me.



caflme said:


> Barbie Girl Song


How dare you insult the Barbie song! It's so perfectly plastic!



heyJude said:


> :sus


This is a pretty good song if you're in a club and have had a couple of beers.



bezoomny said:


> Anything the Black Eyed Peas or Fergie have ever made ever.
> 
> This is the one I probably hate the most:


It's pretty good if you're out clubbing zoomy....puella mala...:kma



heroin said:


> Eagle or something - Hotel California
> 
> I have to rush to the TV or radio to turn them off if I even hear a note of this. Terrible, just absolutely terrible.


Hotel California? That's a classic! You need to get your ears in tune, heroin!

And now for one of my er...least favorite songs...apologies to anyone who likes it...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


>


Yup, I think this makes my #1 spot. I wonder if it's a joke. I certainly hope so. "oh jeahhhh mph muh muhdumphplbbbb" "muhmuhmuhmuh Chacarron Chacarron" We'll see if something replaces it.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Seriously, like 90% of the **** that is on pop charts now. One worse than other.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

"I'm so surrealistic!!!!!1111111seven111111" God she's so annoying, eat a hamburger.





"JUDASSSS JUDASSSSSSSS JUHHDASS"





Sounds like coughing out sand.





...Obvious why





lol hot like an icecream


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

*gag*


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

"One big room...full of bad bishes!"


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Ricky J, anyone?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My ears are FURIOUS with you, Kim Kardashian. This is NOT my jam!





I hate my generation.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Dane said:


> Hotel California? That's a classic! You need to get your ears in tune, heroin!


Everybody hates the obvious pop/rap/crap rubbish. I try to slaughter some sacred cows, and yes Hotel California is just offensive to my ears.

Is there a reason why they are singing in voices higher than that of women in the following song?






Pure crap.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

How can I forget this abomination.


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

Everything on my sister's iPod. It is just the Top 40 and a whole bunch of RnB.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Generally anything from this guy. :lol


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

My old roommate used to blast this crap constantly. It's horrible. It makes me want to do violent things to the stereo system.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

fissionesque said:


> My old roommate used to blast this crap constantly. It's horrible. It makes me want to do violent things to the stereo system.


I am the rhyming Oasis. 
I got a cup of your time, i wont waste it.
I got my foot on the line, im not racing
I think god that i am not basic

yeah i sort of agree.... Lil wayne-bill gates >>>> this ****.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Perkins said:


> How can I forget this abomination.


lolwut. that was just, idk


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

viv said:


> Ricky J, anyone?


^Haha! I remember when this came out. What an embarrassment.

Toddler dance/pop from the 90s. This was a big hit in France at the time:


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Perkins said:


> How can I forget this abomination.


Wow. It was like...dance music taking a crap all over bluegrass. :blank


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it would be impossible to post the worst song I've ever heard. The worst music tends to lack creativity, and winds up sounding pretty much like every other bad song. Picking out something that stands out only in how pedestrian it is is really difficult.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

For some reason Youtube links don't work for me, but "Rockstar" by Nickelback is my least favourite song ever.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

This song is god awful:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

successful said:


> "One big room...full of bad bishes!"


Ugh, I heard about this peasant last week along with her friends/bandmates, the White Girl Mob.

Ugh, what is this world coming to. :no


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Well this thread is masochist heaven... isn't it? Really I don't know why I'm here knowing I won't click on any of these videos, and I certainly will not try and remember the "worst song i've ever heard". 

But wait.... by trying _not_ to remember my brain will find it fun to revive because IT HATES ME. Darn you thread and damn you brain!



erasercrumbs said:


> I think it would be impossible to post the worst song I've ever heard. The worst music tends to lack creativity, and winds up sounding pretty much like every other bad song. Picking out something that stands out only in how pedestrian it is is really difficult.


Well said, agreed.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

What the freaking hell.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd rather listen to Rebecca Black/ Bieber over this, it's hilariously bad. :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :blank







This one is awful too... I loathe this woman.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I know it may be hard to believe, but this person was a popular 'artist' back in the day. God knows why they thought it was a good idea to film her in front of what appears to be a sewerage works.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I know it may be hard to believe, but this person was a popular 'artist' back in the day. God knows why they thought it was a good idea to film her in front of what appears to be a sewerage works.


Jan Terri!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Hahaha, that one is just as awful! (I'm gonna pretend I hadn't already seen that before).

Here's another gem. I cry with laughter at the choreography in this one (if you can call it that). It's so bad, it's almost good. Be sure to look out for the move where they're having standing-up sex!

And the lyrics...

Oh, you're absolutely fine
Your lips are taste of wine
I want to make you mine

:teeth


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rocket to Uranus? Vengaboys? Me and a few mates were in stitches watching this;






The fact the rocket is phallic shaped as well.... XD just too many innuendo's...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

This song is so freaking terrible this band sucks so bad! Wait till the chorus and enjoy!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I love Ween. That song... Is horrible but I think it wasn't meant to be taken seriously. But the rest of their stuff is pretty great


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Here's another gem. I cry with laughter at the choreography in this one (if you can call it that). It's so bad, it's almost good. Be sure to look out for the move where they're having standing-up sex!
> 
> And the lyrics...
> 
> ...


this is a f*cking national treasure of finland :'D

and Jan Terri is good..!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

NSFW, pretty offensive.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

*BUMP*

Cher Lloyd - Want U Back, most annoying/stupid song I've heard in a while.


----------



## kristen1987 (Dec 26, 2012)

No contest


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> I think it would be impossible to post the worst song I've ever heard. The worst music tends to lack creativity, and winds up sounding pretty much like every other bad song. Picking out something that stands out only in how pedestrian it is is really difficult.


This guy gets it.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

This is one of the absolute worst, it makes me laugh every time.


----------

